# smbd samba-4.5.10 crashes for some clients

## linnov

Not sure if this is the same bug report as this

https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12798

anyone else having this issue with 4.5.10

```

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]: [2017/06/23 07:57:23.710983,  0] ../source3/smbd/oplock.c:178(update_num_read_oplocks)

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:   PANIC: assert failed at ../source3/smbd/oplock.c(178): lease_type_is_exclusive(e_lease_type)

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]: [2017/06/23 07:57:23.711181,  0] ../source3/lib/util.c:791(smb_panic_s3)

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:   PANIC (pid 18376): assert failed: lease_type_is_exclusive(e_lease_type)

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]: [2017/06/23 07:57:23.728196,  0] ../source3/lib/util.c:902(log_stack_trace)

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:   BACKTRACE: 29 stack frames:

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #0 /usr/lib64/libsmbconf.so.0(log_stack_trace+0x1a) [0x7fb5f9cb5e38]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #1 /usr/lib64/libsmbconf.so.0(smb_panic_s3+0x20) [0x7fb5f9cb5ef4]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #2 /usr/lib64/libsamba-util.so.0(smb_panic+0x2f) [0x7fb5fc19315a]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #3 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(update_num_read_oplocks+0x10a) [0x7fb5fbd9ecfc]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #4 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x1002d7) [0x7fb5fbd4b2d7]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #5 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x101f51) [0x7fb5fbd4cf51]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #6 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(create_file_default+0x1d8) [0x7fb5fbd4eb9f]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #7 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x1d2de3) [0x7fb5fbe1dde3]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #8 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smb_vfs_call_create_file+0xd4) [0x7fb5fbd5513f]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #9 /usr/lib64/samba/vfs/fruit.so(+0x6e05) [0x7fb5eb2c0e05]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #10 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smb_vfs_call_create_file+0xd4) [0x7fb5fbd5513f]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #11 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smbd_smb2_request_process_create+0x5f7) [0x7fb5fbd808bb]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #12 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smbd_smb2_request_dispatch+0xbcd) [0x7fb5fbd7947d]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #13 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x12f0ee) [0x7fb5fbd7a0ee]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #14 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0xa3db) [0x7fb5f871d3db]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #15 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x899e) [0x7fb5f871b99e]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #16 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(_tevent_loop_once+0x9a) [0x7fb5f8717d3a]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #17 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(tevent_common_loop_wait+0x17) [0x7fb5f8717f1f]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #18 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x8947) [0x7fb5f871b947]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #19 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smbd_process+0x69f) [0x7fb5fbd6985d]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #20 /usr/sbin/smbd(+0xcdff) [0x55f37c26ddff]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #21 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0xa3db) [0x7fb5f871d3db]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #22 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x899e) [0x7fb5f871b99e]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #23 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(_tevent_loop_once+0x9a) [0x7fb5f8717d3a]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #24 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(tevent_common_loop_wait+0x17) [0x7fb5f8717f1f]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #25 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x8947) [0x7fb5f871b947]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #26 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x15cf) [0x55f37c268d9f]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #27 /lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf0) [0x7fb5f83a57aa]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:    #28 /usr/sbin/smbd(_start+0x29) [0x55f37c269079]

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]: [2017/06/23 07:57:23.740891,  0] ../source3/lib/dumpcore.c:303(dump_core)

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:   dumping core in /var/log/samba/cores/smbd

Jun 23 07:57:23 Server smbd[18376]:

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]: [2017/06/23 07:58:07.358551,  0] ../source3/smbd/oplock.c:178(update_num_read_oplocks)

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:   PANIC: assert failed at ../source3/smbd/oplock.c(178): lease_type_is_exclusive(e_lease_type)

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]: [2017/06/23 07:58:07.358715,  0] ../source3/lib/util.c:791(smb_panic_s3)

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:   PANIC (pid 18384): assert failed: lease_type_is_exclusive(e_lease_type)

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]: [2017/06/23 07:58:07.359743,  0] ../source3/lib/util.c:902(log_stack_trace)

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:   BACKTRACE: 29 stack frames:

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #0 /usr/lib64/libsmbconf.so.0(log_stack_trace+0x1a) [0x7fb5f9cb5e38]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #1 /usr/lib64/libsmbconf.so.0(smb_panic_s3+0x20) [0x7fb5f9cb5ef4]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #2 /usr/lib64/libsamba-util.so.0(smb_panic+0x2f) [0x7fb5fc19315a]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #3 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(update_num_read_oplocks+0x10a) [0x7fb5fbd9ecfc]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #4 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x1002d7) [0x7fb5fbd4b2d7]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #5 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x101f51) [0x7fb5fbd4cf51]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #6 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(create_file_default+0x1d8) [0x7fb5fbd4eb9f]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #7 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x1d2de3) [0x7fb5fbe1dde3]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #8 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smb_vfs_call_create_file+0xd4) [0x7fb5fbd5513f]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #9 /usr/lib64/samba/vfs/fruit.so(+0x6e05) [0x7fb5eb2c0e05]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #10 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smb_vfs_call_create_file+0xd4) [0x7fb5fbd5513f]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #11 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smbd_smb2_request_process_create+0x5f7) [0x7fb5fbd808bb]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #12 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smbd_smb2_request_dispatch+0xbcd) [0x7fb5fbd7947d]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #13 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(+0x12f0ee) [0x7fb5fbd7a0ee]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #14 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0xa3db) [0x7fb5f871d3db]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #15 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x899e) [0x7fb5f871b99e]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #16 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(_tevent_loop_once+0x9a) [0x7fb5f8717d3a]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #17 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(tevent_common_loop_wait+0x17) [0x7fb5f8717f1f]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #18 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x8947) [0x7fb5f871b947]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #19 /usr/lib64/samba/libsmbd-base-samba4.so(smbd_process+0x69f) [0x7fb5fbd6985d]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #20 /usr/sbin/smbd(+0xcdff) [0x55f37c26ddff]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #21 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0xa3db) [0x7fb5f871d3db]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #22 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x899e) [0x7fb5f871b99e]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #23 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(_tevent_loop_once+0x9a) [0x7fb5f8717d3a]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #24 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(tevent_common_loop_wait+0x17) [0x7fb5f8717f1f]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #25 /usr/lib64/libtevent.so.0(+0x8947) [0x7fb5f871b947]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #26 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x15cf) [0x55f37c268d9f]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #27 /lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf0) [0x7fb5f83a57aa]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:    #28 /usr/sbin/smbd(_start+0x29) [0x55f37c269079]

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]: [2017/06/23 07:58:07.374714,  0] ../source3/lib/dumpcore.c:303(dump_core)

Jun 23 07:58:07 Server smbd[18384]:   dumping core in /var/log/samba/cores/smbd

```

----------

